# 2013 MyLink Oddities Mysteries and Solutions



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm really happy with my 2013 Cruze Eco. 1 thing that has been a minor source of irritation is the integration of MyLink with my ipod. I thought it would be useful to try to compile info in 1 place to help people figure out the system.

Here are some useful links that I've found:

Chevy MyLink Site - Stay Connected with Chevrolet MyLink | Chevrolet

Manual Supplement (Includes Navigation) - http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...p/Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k13cruze_nav.pdf

List of Voice Commands - Here Are The Chevy MyLink Voice Commands You’ll Ever Need | GM Authority

More in Depth Info - https://www.myconnectedradio.com/web/chevrolet/home


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks very useful information thanks again for the links.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, what he said. I've seen a few of those, but not all. Very useful, thank you!


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Here are my experiences with MyLink so far.

ipod integration
My ipod is a 160GB Classic with about 9,000 songs on it. I use itunes to manage it and it's running the latest Apple ROM. No matter what source I had selected the MyLink would sometimes switch to the ipod and begin indexing. This happened most often on the first start of the car in the morning. My ipod locked up a couple of days ago and needed a reset, after the reset it no longer does this! I'd suggest resetting your ipod to help weed out goofy behavior. For the Classic press and hold the center and menu buttons together until the Apple logo comes up.

It seems like it indexes in the background now. After being on a few minutes I can switch to ipod and do whatever. Playback will also continue from where it was at this point.

1 odd thing that remains - If I'm listening to ipod and shut the car off when I get back in it will switch to FM, then after a minute or so it switches back to ipod and the song continues. At this point I have to wait for it to finish indexing before switching tracks, etc. I doubt if this will change, it appears to be the way that MyLink is designed.

Otherwise it works great with ipod. My playlists work, album art shows up, shuffle works and the USB keeps it charged.

Voice Commands
My experience so far is that the voice commands work really well. I'm using it regularly to make calls, change sources, change XM and radio channels and select music from ipod. Saying "USB" will switch to ipod, "XM" switches to XM, etc. "Play Album The Wall", "Play Artist Pink Floyd" all seem to work really well. I'm sure I've only scratched the surface of this capability.

Bluetooth Phone
My phone is a Samsung Galaxy S2. Pairing was easy and it works great. The voice dialing has been completely trouble free. "Call Mom" makes the call as expected. The JVC head unit I had in my last vehicle had all kinds of troubles with this phone. MyLink got rid of all the issues.

Bluetooth Audio
Works, but with limited functionality. I have a 32GB SD card in my phone with some music on it. It's a sub-set of what's on my ipod. Using the built in player I have to start the player from the phone. I downloaded Power Amp Player and there is a setting that will launch the player when bluetooth audio connects; it works great. Pause, rewind, fast forward, previous and next all work from the dash and steering wheel controls. Titles and album art are displayed. What's missing is any kind of folder or artist listing that can be used to move around. When I hit menu there is a setting for shuffle and a Folders sub-menu; if I click folders it says it's empty or not available. Unfortunately this really limits the usefulness. I'd be interested if anybody has a folder list.

I tried the voice command "Play Album" while listening to Bluetooth Audio for an album that is on my phone and my ipod. It switched to ipod and played the album.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

How long has MyLink been available? Also is Intellilink that's on other GM cars the same as MyLink?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like MyLink for the most part works well. Thanks for the info...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> How long has MyLink been available? Also is InterLink that's on other GM cars the same as MyLink?


GM began introducing Color Touch Radios like MyLink for Chevrolet (Intellilink for Buick and GMC and CUE for Cadillac) on select vehicles in 2012. 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Is it possible to access the voice commands that come on the phone like Siri through Bluetooth? I tried on Windows Phone 7 and never could get it to work.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Is it possible to access the voice commands that come on the phone like Siri through Bluetooth? I tried on Windows Phone 7 and never could get it to work.


I think I've read where some people with iphones have had it work. have not tried with my Android.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Decided to try playing from a thumb drive. I have a 32GB Patriot and loaded a sub-set of my music on it. There's 150MB free, so it's pretty much completely full. It's only been a couple of days, but it seems to work somewhat better than the ipod. Indexing is quicker, have not had any random switches to USB. People have complained about shuffle, but mine's been fine so far. I may have to look for a 64GB thumb drive so everything fits.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I got a USB 2 64GB Silicon Power flash drive from Newegg for $37.99. I didn't want to spend the money for USB 3, but it took a long time to load 58GB of music onto it. It works great in the car. My experience has been that the MyLink works better with a flash drive than an ipod classic. Indexing is quicker, startup is quicker, no random source switching. I ran it on shuffle for a few hours and didn't see any oddness there either. I'm really happy with the way it works now.

I already sold my ipod and uninstalled itunes.


----------



## abhirkmv (Oct 31, 2012)

I have tried it with my galaxy note and can confirm that it works. search for voice Pass-thru in the manual.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

My first impressions of MyLink (Australia) in Holden Cruze SRi MY14

- As expected the audio quality is a lot better using USB phone connection instead of Bluetooth (due to design if Bluetooth).

- Most annoying thing so far: Instead of pausing just the music when using iPod it stops all sounds from the phone (eg. SatNav app can no longer be heard). You have to pause the music on the phone itself if you want other sounds to still go through MyLink.

- This version doesn't handle other media like photos/video, or have voice control (you only get that in the SRi-V model). There is also no premium audio options that I'm aware of.

- Audio quality from the stock speakers is ok. There is plenty of bass though it sounds a bit hollow and distorts when loud. I turned the base down a notch or two and the treble up and have been playing around with moving the fader slightly to the rear. (I have a old sub/amp I might install later).

- I'm not sure if it adjusts the volume depending on speed?

- If I unplug my phone from the USB while using iPod or app it will no longer recognise the phone until I turn the car off/on.

- Given that many people will use their phone (esp. iphone users) connected by USB and will want to use SatNav and other apps there is no good place to mount your phone. At the moment I'm using a vent mount on the left side of the MyLink head unit and the cable just reaches to the centre console (right side is too close to wiper stork). 

- Changing tracks via the steering wheel doesn't always work or is slow. The button is too easy to push in instead of up. The album image is also slow to update. This is probably due to Gracenote retrieving the album art. That is a big waste of time for me. All my MP3s have the album art embedded in the files (that's what the iPhone uses)!


----------



## shoochev (Jul 18, 2013)

I absolutely hate mylink. no matter what application i'm using if I connect to usb it will start indexing when all I want to do is charge my phone. the app that mylink uses to playback thru usb erases all my setting for other media apps like playlists. When I select source to use Bluetooth audio stream, mylink does not maintain the connection. If I turn the vehicle off, I can use voice command to make a call with my phone but I have to reconnect to bluetook to audio stream again. Chevrolet customer service is the most useless group of people ever paid to work. And don't bother using any search engine to find Chevrolet help because almost all will bring you back to the 2013 Chevy Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Crossovers and Vans | Chevrolet website. If you click on mylink from there all you get are the features that Chevrolet raves about which obviously do not work because here we are looking for help on those features. Chevrolet is apparently good at monitoring all kinds of customer data but apparently that's just so they can sell you another one. 
Chevrolet promises but doesn't deliver.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If you are having issues with your MyLink system, please call our Infotainment Division at (855) 428- 3669 or consult with your dealership to address any of your concerns. If you need any additional assistance please let us know. 

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I might call that number eventually. I usualy try to hurry up and plug my phone in with bluetooth already on before putting the key in. If I forget I usualy hover over the source button to intturupt index. Has anyone got this unit to play movies/videos from their phones? My biggest isue isn't the indexing, no pandora or music plays through my phone speakers instead of the car at times. I was at the dealership when it happened last and right as I left to get a tech a phone call came in.


----------



## BowtieBoy (Oct 1, 2015)

I have similar issues with MyLink and an iPod Nano 16GB (Gen 5), it takes about 30 minutes to index, which is a mild nuisance because I have to disconnect the iPod and reconnect if there is a song I HAVE to hear. 

I had a self-installed JVC stereo in my old truck which played off the iPod as well and every now and then the iPod would lock up and not play though the USB connection, through headphones yes. I would use the restore option on iTunes and it would be fine. It is something with apple's software. I have noticed that it occurred more often in the heat, so if it gets over 80 or 90 degrees outside remember not to leave the iPod in the car.


----------

